# Emails send yet they stay in outbox??



## gluestick (May 22, 2006)

Hello, I have a problem with my outlook & outlook express. I write an e-mail and when I go and click send all it does is stay in the outbox and flash a warning on the outbox-status window.. people tell me they've received the email numerous times, eventhough it hasn't left the outbox on my pc. Can someone tell me how to resolve this? It's very important I know my work emails are sending. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Hi, and welcome to TSF!
Is it in the sent items folder? If so, then it was sent. Also, there may be an option that is saving the e-mails to the outbox upon sending. If the e-mails are sent all the time even when they are saved to the outbox, then I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## MAQ_FR (Mar 17, 2005)

You say Outlook and Outlook Express, are you using both at the same time for the same email account? - I've seen it happen where this is going on and for example, Outlook sends ok, but the same mail stays in teh OE outbox.

just a thought


----------



## ssahakian (Nov 1, 2009)

I had the same problem.
I moved all my Sent folder items to a folder I called Sent 2009. I had to move them a little bit at a time.
I deleted my Sent folder once it was empty.
The system recreated the Sent folder.
The problem went away.
My Sent folder was corrupt.
Hope this helps


----------

